# New England Get-Together #3 - Plans for the Day ***Please see Post #4 For Update*



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm getting quite excited about our meeting on May 8th. Today I visited the North Bennet Street School (NBSS) for the first time. It is about a ten minute walk from my office building so I went during my lunch break. By the way, that means it is about a 10 minute walk from the Government Center parking garage. I met with Claire Fruitman, the Associate Director who showed me the room in which we will meet and also provided a quick tour of several rooms. When I checked in with the receptionist she asked me to sign in. As I looked down at the sheet, my eye caught the fact that the "table" I was using is actually a very small workbench. I couldn't help but chuckle and remark to the receptionist. As we entered several areas one could not help but savor the smell of recently sawn, sanded or planed wood. It was just a great place to be.

OK, OK enough from me on that. I don't want to give too much away as it might take away from the tour we will be given. Claire had indicated that the room could hold a maximum of 20. She was thinking of comfort. As I see it, if need be we can certainly fit more and I am relieved about that as my count is: 15 definites, 4 probables and 2-3 maybes. The room is an actual "bench room", as Claire called it, with three large square workbenches. Four students can work at each workbench. We can easily seat 6 to 8 people at these benches. There are additional smaller work surfaces that could seat 2-3 people. If need be, additional seats (more on that shortly) can be brought into the room and we could sit sort of gymnasium floor style. Dont get me wrong. It is a small room but we will be fine.

Regarding the seats, they are actually metal stools with a small cushioned seat and no back. Please be prepared for this. If anyone has a specific need for a backed chair I imagine Claire will accommodate us. However, don't expect one of the completed 18th century styled ones with the ornate splat!

Now, to the primary purpose of this new post, I have arrived at what I believe is a workable agenda for the day. I want to thank Sharon (*Purplev*) and *Ellen* for their input and advice. Sharon organized the first New England get-together and Ellen was in attendance. Thank you Ellen and Sharon. I appreciate your help.

Of course, this is a group outing and I solicit everyone's input. If you have thoughts/ideas about the agenda please speak up.

*Agenda *

Meeting starts promptly at 10:00 a.m. with introductions for up to one hour. The number of participants will dictate how long each can speak but we will give everyone a chance to say a bit about themself. At 11:00 Claire will give us a tour of the Cabinet Making and Furniture Making areas of the school. The tour can/will take up to one hour. Claire thinks it might be far less than an hour but it will again depend on how many of us there are and how many questions are asked. At noon, we break for a one hour lunch. At 1:00 sharp we reconvene and Sharon will give a one-hour presentation on basic Sketchup. From 2:00 to 4:00 Steve Brown, an instructor at NBSS, will present on chair making and how that is handled at NBSS. 4:00 to 4:30 will be wind down time for last questions and final comments, etc. How does this sound to everyone?

Lastly, here is my list of attendees to date. Definites: Ryno101, NewPilgrim, Dannymac, Mr. Hudon, Purplev, Ellen, Eli, Chelle, PaulF, LouCarb, Littlecope, Frank Doyle, GroovymanG, JCantin, Lenny (me). Probables: TeenageWoodworker, Dusty56, StratiA, Langski93. Maybes: Tpastore and Lenzo.

If you wish to update your status, please leave a reply letting me know. Thanks everyone and I will keep working on information and post as I see fit.

Lenny


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

sounds good. if i can get work off I'll be there. I'm really excited for Steve Brown to talk. that guys a woodworking genius.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

oh also me any Eli were talking about possibly bringing out Pie Crusts in. I want to show mine to Steve Brown anyways since he saw it in its uncompleted state at the homeshow.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*Teen*, I will keep you listed as a probable. As soon as you know for sure, one way or the other, please leave a reply letting me know. I almost met Steve Brown today but he was teaching so Claire did not want to interrupt him. As for bringing your Pie Crust table, go for it. I saw it on your post and it is definitely a piece to be proud of.


----------



## Paul_F (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds like a great day Lenny - You've done an outstanding job in getting things organized.

Thank you.

Paul


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

put me down as a probable . . . too good a time to miss


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you Paul. My pleasure. Fred, will do. Please let me know once you make a definite decision. Also, thanks for adding that link on the previous post. I meant to do that but forgot.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds awesome, Lenny!
Thanks for all your work.
Ellen


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

Lenny, put me down as a "may-be" as well… I hope to be able to make it, but can't confirm for sure yet.


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, you got 2 hours with Steve? This is going to be a treat. I can't wait.

Eli


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

Looking forward to it, thanks for getting this arranged, Lenny!


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Lenny, put me down as someone who wants to attend. I just joined Lumberjocks, but have been getting info from ellen35. It sounds very interesting and informative! Thanks.
moonls


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Will do *Darryl*. Please update with a reply once you know for sure. Hi *Eli*. As I mentioned above, I almost met Steve Brown on my visit to NBSS. Per Claire, *Teenagewoodworker* and you, we are quite fortunate to have him as a presenter. BTW, Claire showed me some photos of student completed projects and there had to be six or more that you did. You sir, are quite a craftsman! *Ryno101*, glad to do it. *Moonls* (Lorna), welcome to Lumberjocks. This meeting will be a great way to introduce you to some of the wonderful people found on this site. I am glad that Ellen convinced you to join us.


----------



## tpastore (Dec 14, 2007)

I am looking forward to seeing the group again.

Tim


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Please go to the latest post for an update: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/16660


----------



## NewPilgrim (Jan 30, 2010)

This is great Lenny, thanks!

M


----------

